# Risers breaking regularly



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

A few months ago, I replaced the entirety of the Rainbird/Orbit hodge podge heads/nozzles in my yard with pressure-regulated PRS30/40 heads and MP Rotator nozzles. Ever since, I'd say every couple weeks, I have a new riser breaking and spewing water down my sidewalk.

Could I be doing something funky with the system pressure by having all pressure-regulated heads? It's a 20-year old system, so maybe the risers are just getting old?

Getting real sick of digging up my yard! :lol:


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Riser are just getting old. Pvc and sunlight don't mix.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

That was my guess, but I'm also thinking I increased the pressure in the lateral lines, accelerating the demise of the old risers. Just replaced another yesterday, but it was a garbage poly cutoff type, and now today I've got another to replace. Getting real old!


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

The risers are breaking or the connection to the lateral/main line?

Are they getting compressed by walking or mowing over them or lateral stresses pressures next to them to break them? Always around sidewalks or all over the yard?

Maybe silly (funny?) pipe? It has a fitting on both ends to allow movement of a sprinkler but isolates from the feed line so it/or the fittings don't break.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

thebmrust said:


> The risers are breaking or the connection to the lateral/main line?
> 
> Are they getting compressed by walking or mowing over them or lateral stresses pressures next to them to break them? Always around sidewalks or all over the yard?
> 
> Maybe silly (funny?) pipe? It has a fitting on both ends to allow movement of a sprinkler but isolates from the feed line so it/or the fittings don't break.


They don't really get walked on or driven over, so I'm assuming just the pressure rise in the lateral lines is causing the old nipples/risers to break. Most of my heads are using a 1" riser, with a couple 2-inchers, so I don't think it's long enough to use funny pipe.


----------

